# biggest carp i've ever seen(more pics)



## eman1885

me and a buddy went to the hill yesterday afternoon, and the fish were everywhere. gar and carp. we were shooting out of my little jon boat and managed to kill 40. the biggesp being this 46lbs comon carp
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. we also go a few 30lbs and some nice gar. i'll get mare pics up when i get them loaded. it was a good day to say the least

eric

p.s.my buddy shot the fish and thats him in the pic


----------



## JpEater

Thats a big ol' common! What lake did this come off of? Assuming your daytime shooting?


----------



## eman1885

yeah we were out in the day time. we were at clarks hill


----------



## FERAL ONE

awesome !!! that is a stud !!!


----------



## wack em

Nice fish!


----------



## Hard Core

Not sure buddy, but that might be a new state record


----------



## eman1885

hard core, it is 10lbs heavier than the state record. we called about it today, but they dont aknowledge bow fishing in the record books. here are some more pics of the fish and are whole haul


----------



## j_seph

JpEater said:


> Thats a big ol' common! What lake did this come off of? Assuming your daytime shooting?


 Looks like he mentioned Clark Hill, in case you didn't notice it


----------



## Old Winchesters

Cool, huge carp..... taste like chicken..


----------



## Michael

Awesome fish


----------



## Pointpuller

Great stuff eman1885!!!!  Yall killed some monsters sure enough.  Thanks for the pics.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## emusmacker

Man, that's a monster. I'm getting back into it for sure now.


----------



## lincobowhunter

i live on clarks hill.........and it seems between work and the weather im never going to get to go. maybe there are a few carp big carp left in the lake....unless you guys shot them all. in all seriousness depending on the format that would be a tough boatfull of fish to beat in a tournament. nice shooting.


----------



## catchemquick

I will try my best to harvest every bass i see from now on!


----------



## thompsonsz71

went up there yesterday and shot a few gar.... only seen a few carp...


----------



## SgtRC

So, you killed 40 fish, including a state record, just for the joy of killing something!


----------



## B.Hud

SgtRC said:


> So, you killed 40 fish, including a state record, just for the joy of killing something!



i dont see the problem here


----------



## dannyoneal68

It's not like they're going to eat those fish.... I don't really see the need to kill them if you're not gonna eat 'em.


----------



## Hard Core

Attention  fish lovers. If you didn't notice this is the Bowfishing forum. That means fish are being shot. If you don't like it don't come here. I don't see many bowfishermen going after you for "drowning dough balls and playing in stink bait". Now if you want to play the "killing for the fun of it" card. Do you watch football,soccer, basketball? There's a piece of dead cow flesh flying around out there "for the fun of it". Do you wear shoes or a belt when you go stinkbaiting? Bark up another tree boys, you getting to deep in the woods!


----------



## howie_r

Did you know due to a lack of most people harvesting these animals they tend to be over populated and cause many issues in diffrent water ways. and while these fishmay not be eaten by most of these people many times the fish are donated to those whom do eat them or are used as fertilizer. so unless you want all your waterways to have almost 0 visibility due to mud then help your local Bowfisher.


----------



## dannyoneal68

I'm by no means against it. Just save some big fish for the rest of us. I also think there should be some kind of limit on so called "Trash" fish. Over harvesting of any fish can really mess up a waterway too.


----------



## thompsonsz71

i dont think we will overharvest carp out of the hill....


----------



## bravozulu1469

Dang bro, that carp is bigger than you are 

Not trying to jump on sides, but Gar do get very testy around people when their food supply is low and they have attacked before, so Gar is good to get rid of. Carp eat the junk that would stink up the waterways so they are like garbage desposals, but they also have attacked baby ducks, bass and other fish so if ANY animal is not culled, it can have a negative impact on the environment. But, 40 fish is alot


----------



## eman1885

i actually did clean and eat the gar. thanks for your concern, and the 14 of the hundreds of big carp we saw were used for fertelizer aroud my property.


----------



## bravozulu1469

where abouts did you go on Clark Hill ? Im thinking abut taking a little weeked trip with the family soon and that looks like a good spot


----------



## S Adams

Yall did real good!


----------



## j_seph

SgtRC said:


> So, you killed 40 fish, including a state record, just for the joy of killing something!


 


dannyoneal68 said:


> It's not like they're going to eat those fish.... I don't really see the need to kill them if you're not gonna eat 'em.


 
Just to get on this bandwagon since I NOW do have a dog in this fight. I went last year for the first time and was hooked(or should I say stuck) on this new sport. Carp as well as Gar have no predators. Carp and Gar continue to multiply, grow, reproduce year after year. Not sure of the number of fry they eat. If not for a bowfisherman they could wipe out several fish a year. I was talking to someone today and was telling them that it was fun even when you were not shooting fish. We see more fish in one night than most folks see in an entire year. Hopefully we will get to try eating some gar this year and hopefully some of these carp will make the foodplot a little greener. Don't knock it till you try it, if you try it and don't have one of the funniest nights of your life then so be it. Oh yea, we hunt yotes also but we don't eat them either.


----------



## smessler34

down here the florida wildlife commission sopports controled  gar and carp gigging tournaments..and the main goal is to KILL as many gar and carp from the selected waterways as you possibly can. carp are not native and are extremly destructive to all gamefish beds including bass, bream. come on fellas! its bad enough we have to deal with the tree huggers now we have CARP HUGGERS.... i catch em ..throw em on the bank and watch the sun suck the life out of em...and besides, the buzzards and coons have to eat too .GREAT JOB BOWFISHIN MASTERS! THAT IS AN UNREAL HARVEST AND A GREAT JUSTICE TO YOUR WATERWAY


----------



## Cottontail

Yessir !!! Thats a big 1...


----------



## dannyoneal68

j_seph said:


> Just to get on this bandwagon since I NOW do have a dog in this fight. I went last year for the first time and was hooked(or should I say stuck) on this new sport. Carp as well as Gar have no predators. Carp and Gar continue to multiply, grow, reproduce year after year. Not sure of the number of fry they eat. If not for a bowfisherman they could wipe out several fish a year. I was talking to someone today and was telling them that it was fun even when you were not shooting fish. We see more fish in one night than most folks see in an entire year. Hopefully we will get to try eating some gar this year and hopefully some of these carp will make the foodplot a little greener. Don't knock it till you try it, if you try it and don't have one of the funniest nights of your life then so be it. Oh yea, we hunt yotes also but we don't eat them either.



I'm not knocking it. I have no problem with it at long as the fish are put to good use.


----------



## S Adams

dannyoneal68 said:


> I'm not knocking it. I have no problem with it at long as the fish are put to good use.



And they are put to good use!


----------

